

Content spamming with "article theme versioning" - swombat
http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/2009/06/how-to-write-hundreds-of-unique-articles-from-one-article-with-ms-excel-article-theme-versioning.html

======
jasonwatkinspdx
Or, you know, you could optimize against providing value, and gather pagerank
organically rather than adopting the mentality of the shitbirds that send me
postcard spam by snail mail.

Don't pretend this tactic is anything less than gas for a race to the bottom.
Is that where you want to be?

------
d0de
Having read the article I don't really see how this is anything other than an
extremely labour intensive method of doing content spinning which is as old as
the hills. There are many SEO spinning tools that allow the user this kind of
granular control but which are still much easier to use for this task than
excel. The quality of the article wasn't helped by the fact that it sounds
like the author is (quite clearly) not a native English speaker.

------
rheide
Writer's internet license should be revoked.

